# Hix 16x20 Heat Press



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

I'm about to purchase this machine. This will be my first heat press. Any last suggestions about size, clamshell or no clamshell? Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Take a look at the Insta Graphics , no clam shell machine.
you will be very happy that you did.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

mrebrandstudios said:


> Take a look at the Insta Graphics , no clam shell machine.
> you will be very happy that you did.


What is Insta Graphics? No Clam Shell?


----------



## mrebrandstudios (May 31, 2007)

Insta Graaphics is located in cerritos calif 
they make a lot of diffret heat press machines but the swing arm model is great 
you will be able to take on any job and the machine will help your businees grow.

Thank You


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

When going with a press you need to consider the space that the machine uses as well as it's functionality I work in tight area and the clam shell is what I use.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Look up Josh from Imprintable's video about the 3 different types of presses for a nice general comparison.

It largely comes down to: Clamshells take up less working space and cost a little less, while with swing-aways you're less likely to burn yourself and you can do thicker items like tiles. Older clamshells had probems with pressing evenly, but newer ones should not.

Hix is a good brand, 16x20 is a good press size.


----------



## Juan00 (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a Hix and it's an absolute workhorse. I've taken this thing to various shows, events, etc. and it's taken the pounding and wear and tear. I'm not too kind to this machine, but it's kind to me. 

The clamshell is a space-safer and cheaper for sure, but if you have the space, won't move your machine around much, and the extra money...go with the swing machine.


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Thanks for all the comments. I went with the HIX 600d and it just arrived today. Is it normal to feel this excited??!!!!! ;=)


----------

